# Coffin Table & Benches



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think this is the correct place to post this, if not please move to wherever it should be.

Since I host lots of outdoor parties during the summer months I needed a somewhat versatile seating area that will last for several years. My first thought was to just build a standard picnic table, decided that was too big & bulky to move around. So, off I went to Menards & Home Depot to look at different patio sets and outdoor furniture. Almost everything I liked would not be very sturdy on unlevel ground so back home I went with the plan to just build a standard table and benches. As I was sketching up the dimensions that I wanted, I remembered someone on this forum mentioning to me a couple of weeks previously something about a coffin shaped picnic table. I thought it was RoxyBlue who planted the idea in my head, but she said it wasn't so whoever it was, THANKS

It's treated lumber so I won't be able to stain it for at least another month.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

looks great indeed ! when can i come ?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, that is just awesome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome. I wonder if I can make one....perfect for when the haunters are here!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm happy with how it came out



trishaanne said:


> Awesome. I wonder if I can make one....perfect for when the haunters are here!


Anyone can make this, really easy. I spent 2 hrs one night making the benches, and 2 hrs a couple nights later making the table, and another hour sanding it all down. I would guess at least 2 hrs of that time was spent drinking beer instead of actually working on it:googly:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks sooooooo good!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous! And yes, it WAS me that planted the idea:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot Fick, I love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! Love that it fits a haunters everyday summer decor!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

How cool is that!! ...You should post plans flick 

Great job.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing says summer entertainment like a coffin shaped table!!!:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it Fick! That is one picnic table people will not forget. Very creative and great job!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's cool! We have a big outdoor Halloween party every year - a few of those would be perfect. (Yup, that's another project...


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, I think this is great. I would like to see a how to or at least dimesions please.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Hey that's awesome!!! I have a real fondness for the toe-pincher coffin shape and that's just perfect! I have an event coming up where I'm selling my hot sauces at a Drive-In movie theater and the space is 10' x 10'. I wish I'd seen this in time cause something like that would have been a perfect addition! Nice job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, very nice set indeed!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, thanks a lot everyone! The table and benches were a big hit at my Memorial Day party, lots of comments from friends and family. I'll take some close up pics and post the dimensions for those of you interested later on this afternoon or else tomorrow.


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

That's funny, I was just thinking about this same idea the other day. Except i was thinking coffin shaped benches..."lid" up for a little back support


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's awesome! I never would have thought to make the picnic table in that shape!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

That is hiarious, but great!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I Love this! just said "Hey Honey , come look...let's make this"!!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 18, 2009)

fick209 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm happy with how it came out
> 
> Anyone can make this, really easy. I spent 2 hrs one night making the benches, and 2 hrs a couple nights later making the table, and another hour sanding it all down. I would guess at least 2 hrs of that time was spent drinking beer instead of actually working on it:googly:


if half of your time isn't spent doing something totally unrelated, you didn't do it right.

btw... it looks REALLY good!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Very well made, very impressive!
Where do we place our orders?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL - I Love it! Fick, I was stuck on my list of 101 uses for the toe pincher coffin prop but you just made number 73!

http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...iosities/101-uses-for-the-toe-pincher-coffin/

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> LOL - I Love it! Fick, I was stuck on my list of 101 uses for the toe pincher coffin prop but you just made number 73!
> 
> http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...iosities/101-uses-for-the-toe-pincher-coffin/
> 
> Thanks for the great post!


ScreamingScarecrow, that is just plain awesome, Thanks

Thank you everybody for all the comments! This table and bench set has been used ALOT all summer long. Kind of funny how nobody wants to sit at the "normal" table on the patio, everybody wants to sit at the coffin table


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I am so building one of these....

I swooned. Then I did a lame bounce in the chair hands clapping fast...

I am not proud of these actions...but I stand by them.


----------

